# LADIES: I Need a super talented hairdresser in BKK



## akagoldengirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi,

I need to find a talented hairdresser that is used to doing Western hair - preferably a Western woman actually - but its ok if Thai as long as she is really good and experienced! I need to have my roots done from brunette with blonde highlights and lowlights. So need someone who really knows what they are doing please.

Any links would be appreciated

Thanks!
Kai


----------

